

Looking for a web end-to-end framework - sorincos
http://tryingthings.wordpress.com/2013/10/30/looking-for-an-end-to-end-framework/

======
gagege
I like your suggestions. I have tried and quickly abandoned so many of these
new dime a dozen frameworks. They claim to work like magic, but, usually right
off the bat, with the "hello world" example, I find myself thinking, "Why do I
have to do _that_ every time? Shouldn't it do that for me?"

Also, there are the frameworks where you have to install every package manager
and library (which I've never heard of) under the sun and then follow
instructions like "Just jimify Belch in your Crandal project..."

~~~
sorincos
Yeah, I don't mean "jimifying Belch" would be necessarily bad, as long it
would be really making a difference. More often than not it's however just
boilerplate - understandable in a startup project for lack of resources, but
certainly not something to see in a framework claiming to be "stable".

~~~
gagege
True. It's just kind of an idiosyncrasy I've noticed among these "easy, magic"
frameworks. Those things do usually get ironed out, but they are a barrier and
probably something that could be easily thrown into an install script.

